# some colors of african cichlids



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

i am curious to know if there are any african cichlids with the colors below.

i am talking about natural colors not albinos or hybrids

pink - perhaps i am a little color blind... but i think n.bichardi is pink?
white - ?
green - n.ventus? looks like army camo.

thanks


----------



## Mr.Swimmy (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the Placidochromis electra
White/Silver with black


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr.Swimmy said:


> I like the Placidochromis electra
> White/Silver with black


Just ordered a male today. Pretty fish.

John....there are several vendor sites in the sponsors section and they have pictures of all kinds and colors of these fish. I just placed an order today myself. I saw a couple beautiful green fish and some pink fish. It also depends on your tank and what you plan on stocking. What type of fish are you wanting to stock and what size/dimensions tank?


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I just picked up six Electra's last night . Beautiful fish IMO. I think I have two males as they have a very irredescent purple sheen to them and their black markings get very dark, especially under their chin.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

johnchor said:


> hello folks
> 
> i am curious to know if there are any african cichlids with the colors below.
> 
> ...


 opcorn:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

... oh yeah, and the albino Socolofi is about as white as you can get.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The 'Ice White' Metriaclima callanois is pretty white also.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

wow folks

thanks for great response!
pink - Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald" come in a pink form that was line bred - not albino or hybrid - i thought this is a red form?
any pic of a full adult Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald"?
green - Thoracochromis brauschi - yes i thought of the above fish but they looks like of brownish\olive drab than green?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

pink - firefish/dragonblood/strawberry peacocks, whatever you want to call them; can be pink, one of mine in my 180g has a darker pinkish shoulder

green - Lots of malawi haps have green in them, my red empress has a distinct green/blue sheen through his body, when my pladiochromis gissel matures he'll have a aqua green face. There are lots more that elude me currently, though I can't think of one with green as the dominant colour.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

johnchor said:


> wow folks
> 
> thanks for great response!
> pink - Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald" come in a pink form that was line bred - not albino or hybrid - i thought this is a red form?
> any pic of a full adult Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald"?


Google is your friend...


























johnchor said:


> green - Thoracochromis brauschi - yes i thought of the above fish but they looks like of brownish\olive drab than green?


Looks green to me...If you are looking for a particular shade of green, you need to be more specific...


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Mmmmm that green is nice...


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

green= placidochromis phenochilus gisseli
white- white calvus
pink- neolamprologus marunguensis


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GoofBoy said:


> Google is your friend...


Google really does work...

So does our Profiles section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/

If you are just asking about various colours of fish, cool. If you are asking because you want to stock them in your aquarium, wouldn't it have made more sense to ask in an existing thread of yours, where all of the information about your tank mates, tank size etc. were?

I mean, it might be great that there is a bright green fish out there, but if it isn't compatible, outside of curiousity, it isn't useful is it?

So perhaps the question could have been, are there any Green, polka dotted, etc. fish out there that you would recommend stocking in my tank, in an existing thread on stocking your tank? If you are just being curious, cool


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks goofboy

they look really nice!



GoofBoy said:


> johnchor said:
> 
> 
> > wow folks
> ...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello fogelhund sir

yes i am thinking of a green color fish.  
but i am also curious of other colors too like pink and white.
these colors are common to hybrids and albinos. i am just curious if some fishes has these natural colors.

thanks sir :thumb:



Fogelhund said:


> GoofBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend...
> ...


----------

